# Alan Dart "Birthday cake" free pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I know many enjoy making the Alan Dart patterns, here is a 
"Birthday cake" that is a free pattern.

http://www.alandart.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/BirthdayCake1.pdf

Enjoy.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you so much! :thumbup:


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

THanks Mombr4 It is not very often you get a Free Alan Dart pattern, must make for my grandchildrens birthdays


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

brenda1946 said:


> THanks Mombr4 It is not very often you get a Free Alan Dart pattern, must make for my grandchildrens birthdays


your very welcome.
I'm sure the kids would love to have a birthday cake they can treasure for years that grandma made for them.

enjoy and happy knitting.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Great pattern! :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wonderful pattern. Thank you for letting us know about it. Wonder if a button hole can be added to allow money to be hidden inside. Must try this tonight.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for this fabulous link!!!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you!
:thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your are all very welcome.


Hope you enjoy making the pattern, always my pleasure to pass on a link to a great pattern.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> I know many enjoy making the Alan Dart patterns, here is a
> "Birthday cake" that is a free pattern.
> 
> http://www.alandart.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/BirthdayCake1.pdf
> ...


Thanks for this lovely pattern !!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

mistymorning2 said:


> Thanks for this lovely pattern !!


your very welcome


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks a million - I am going to make this (one day).


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

My mom is diabetic, so this would be perfect for her next birthday! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

beautiful, thank you


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

This is on my 'someday' list for my MIL, who never wants anything at birthday time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

How sweet of you! Thank you so much!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are all very welcome. Looks like many will enjoy making this pattern.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Fantastic....and perfect for dieters! It looks like you could put a gift card in the base too!


mombr4 said:


> I know many enjoy making the Alan Dart patterns, here is a
> "Birthday cake" that is a free pattern.
> 
> http://www.alandart.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/BirthdayCake1.pdf
> ...


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I love it but sadly I can tell it would be too difficult for me. Great birthday present!


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

That is very pretty.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. Truly a unique piece of novelty knitting to add to my collection.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Very cute...thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx for this link! What an adorable piece.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are all very welcome, enjoy the pattern


----------

